# MENOPUR



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

hello everyone,
                    Me and my hubby are planning a IUI cycle in oct but we need to fund our own drugs. Which is Menopur. I need 3 vials a day so looking for the best price  can anyone give us any advise on where?, how? and how much we are still waiting for a clinic price list  thank u twinbutterfly xxx


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

Which country are you in? What price did you get so far?


----------



## Jammy J (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi.  In Asda you can get for £16 for 75 iui. Hope this helps.


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

hello sorry for the late replies only just seen it. We have been quoted £1000 for 1 cycle at IUI. I need 2 b scanned every other day so cant just buy the drugs like we first thought  thank you for all your advice tho


----------

